# Stolen gear alert



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Frickin' Denver and shit getting stolen is getting old. Bikes in garage or on car racks haven't been safe for years. Now the tweakers are smashing truck windows to get at things in a part of town that isn't supposed to be that unsafe. Curious if your stuff was inside the cab or in the truck bed and if so, how that area was secured. I often leave gear in my truck bed under a locked truck cap. I figure these 'citizens' would have a hard time getting through the smallish windows if they smash and grab and avoid my truck but maybe that's wishful thinking.


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

I think we have all been seeing so much of this I know I personally have started locking up everything! Trailers hitches locked, hard tonneau covers locked, ect. Shitty part is when river items get stolen like watershed bags, and drysuits I can only think its people who claim to be river runners because they know exactly what to look for of value! Pretty damn sad


----------

